# Stalky growth and weird nodes?



## Sara_Cenia (May 24, 2022)

Not sure whats going on with this one paph but it doesnt look right. 
it was in a southeast window, sphag moss and medium sized bark and perlite mix. Out of my whole collection in the same window this one is doing this. Is it sick/contagious? 
paph dayanum.


----------

